# Stuck bit



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Throw the drill away and buy a good one. Black and Decker makes disposable tools.

Barring that, take it to a welding shop. They can tap the stuck bit with an energized welding rod, get the rod stuck on the bit, and pull the bit right out.


----------



## mcdiy (Dec 4, 2006)

Agree on the replacement..as soon as I get some disposable income...this was a gift and has worked good enough thus far.

Many thanks for the welding shop idea..I need other welding done, so this will give me another reason to get it done.

Again, Thanks,
Mark


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Fwiw, I have a friend who had the same thing happen to his B&D drill, so don't feel alone.


----------

